# New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!!



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/front_index.php?cp=1&page=news/ae_news_story.php?id=25714 
Edit:
I don't work for this website or anything...you have to join to see it, which doesn't cost anything...they have great news for euro cars...


[Modified by DGMVW, 9:21 AM 4-11-2002]


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (DGMVW)*

TTT...More info about the Bubble car.


----------



## VWteknik (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (DGMVW)*

I can't believe this one was slipping to the bottom. The Beetle LIVES!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
quote:[HR][/HR]Power will come from a three-cylinder turbodiesel unit mounted in the rear.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (DGMVW)*

info also at http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=323529


----------



## Rallybug (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (VWteknik)*









Love the interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















0.99l/100km diesel = 233 mpg (US) or 280 mpg (Imp.)
I'd definitely be interested in this car - heck, I've even thought about the kit-car Isetta and Messerschmitt you can get in the UK!


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (Rallybug)*

So that's what Ferdinand Piech is driving these days...
I think it looks pretty damn cool... especially in this shot. I don't think I'm supposed to post the pic directly from AutoExpress' site (especially with their watermark) so I'll just put the link: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/picture_library/dir_9/car_portal_pic_4975.jpg?8035


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (TDI Vroom)*

get in a wreck with that and your a goner!


----------



## audiness (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

yea. i want to see some crash tests...


----------



## RJetta8V (May 4, 2001)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (audiness)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yea. i want to see some crash tests...[HR][/HR]​








Man, if we all cared about crash tests, we wouldn't be driving cars like the Rabbit GTI, Datsun 510, Lotus Elise, and Pontiac Grand Am.
Im sure it will do good though. VW seems to hold the safety of its passangers as its top priority.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (DGMVW)*

With all that carbon, it probably costs as much as a McLaren F1!!!
Dave.
'90 GLi
'97 Jetta GT


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (speedn16v)*

BTW, if you didn't know, Bernd Pischetsrieder drove that car to take over the CEO's seat of VW AG and Ferdinand Piëch drove to retirement in it! (I don't remember the cities...)


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]get in a wreck with that and your a goner![HR][/HR]​
_Although weight-saving construction methods have been applied throughout, safety was none the less given close attention during every phase of the 'one-liter' concept car's development. It has an anti-lock braking system, the ESP electronic stability program and a driver's airbag among its safety features. Deformable elements at the front and the space frame construction provide the same standards of impact and overturning protection as in a GT racing car. _
I dunno, I think it wouldn't be too bad in a crash. Formula & indy racers dont have much left after crashes either, but somehow the driver walks away.
I want one of these!


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (Rallybug)*

wow, I wonder if you could squeeze a bigger motor in there? like a ABF








and then some wider wheels, it's be a four wheel motorcycle!


----------



## WhatBlueVW (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (Bjaardker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I dunno, I think it wouldn't be too bad in a crash. Formula & indy racers dont have much left after crashes either, but somehow the driver walks away.
I want one of these!
[HR][/HR]​Actually, that would mean it would be safer than an SUV or full sized sedan even. Try crashing one of those at 120mph! There wouldn't be much left of you. 
Man... even if it cost $28k I'd want one.


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (WhatBlueVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, that would mean it would be safer than an SUV or full sized sedan even.[HR][/HR]​Exactly! I think that if they built it right with a good roll cage type structure, you'd be good to go.
quote:[HR][/HR]Man... even if it cost $28k I'd want one.[HR][/HR]​I would definatly consider it. But I'd have to be married & the wife have another car, for trips & such.


----------



## WhatBlueVW (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (Rallybug)*



> 0.99l/100km diesel = 233 mpg (US) or 280 mpg (Imp.)
> 
> 
> > BTW Peich got .89L\100km, that works out to around 264mpg (US). I always used to think that complete thermal efficiency of gasoline would put the upper limit of mpg at 300. Diesel does have more btu's but even then we are talking ungodly efficiency. I think I was probably wrong in my calculations, but it was all so complicated I don't want to bother doing it again. Anyway, not bad at all.


----------



## Yellow Rabbit (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (WhatBlueVW)*

Please stop. I hated those Thermodynamics classes!


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (Yellow Rabbit)*

i'd rather drive one of these things than take the subway


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New VW Bubble Car...300 mpg!!! Check this out!!! (DGMVW)*

Moved to General VW Forum


----------

